# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  الضرائر وما يسوغ للشاعر دون الناثر لمحمود الالوسي

## رشيد الكيلاني

*الضرائر وما يسوغ للشاعر دون الناثر للعلامة محمود شكري الألوسي* 
*بشرح  العلامة  محمد بهجت الأثري* *طبع على نفقة المكتبة العربية ببغداد والمطبعة السلفية - مصر** سنة الطبع 1341 هـ  نسخة منه في مكتبة المتحف رقم 8680 و8520، وطبع ايضا دار الآفاق سنة 1998 يقول بهجة الأثري: (وقد علقت عليه شرحًا لطيفًا سنة 1340  فجاء في 334 صفحة).

*http://khizana.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_2678.html

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنت أيها الجليل، وفقكم الله ونفع بكم

----------

